# Moving Large Aquariums



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I might be moving a 180G tank soon, and I was wondering if there would be any problem moving the tank VERTICALLY on a dollie? There isnt really any stairs just ramps which can be moved easily on a dollie but there are multiple sharp turns and only way thru would prolli make it vertically and place it back down after making the turn. However since theres a few sharp turns would it be wiser to just move the tank vertically on a dollie and maybe tie it tightly and have people hold the tank still to avoid excess wobbling?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pad the tank and strap it in tightly and you should be fine moving it vertically. I would secure a small piece of plywood on the dolly base so that it supports the tank by its trim, not the glass.

Anthony (yeah, still awake and editing papers at 4 in the morning, uggg).


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

I've moved several large tanks this way without problem. Use moving pads/blanket and a dolly and strap it well. 

The one thing to watch for is to limit the weight on the pivot edge when you're tilting it up. Use the edge with the plastic frame (not the side edge) and try lift instead of putting the full weight on it. I moved a 180 before in my apartment and I got a pressure chip from a buddy unknowing tilting it up on the side edge.


----------

